# Fertilized Cory eggs?



## Sandypants (Dec 29, 2011)

I woke up to about 150 eggs in my tank this morning. I have since moved them to a different tank that I keep set up for other fry. 

How can I tell if the eggs are fertilized? Do they have a certain look to them or coloring?

Right now there are some that are clear, white, beige with a small dot or half moon shape. 

I attached a picture of some that I have left in my 30 gal.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Sandypants,

The beige color with a small dot are fertile. (white eggs are infertile/fungused) Since your post is three days old...those eggs are probably wigglers by now. They should be free-swimming within another day or two...depending on the temp of your hatchery tank. (warmer = faster metabolism) Start planning on what you're going to feed them. They'll need 2-3 small feedings a day.


----------

